# Kimber KPD



## Atomsk (Aug 2, 2008)

I have just came across this gun and found it to look pretty similar to my Steyr M9-A1 and was wondering if Kimber ever went through with making this gun. I ask this cause all i could find were a few pictures and nothing else. If anbody knows about this please inform me


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I played with one at SHOT back in 2005. Slim, but otherwise sort of average. I don't recall ever seeing one for sale in a gun shop.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No- Kimber pulled the plug. Its not being made.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

It is shown in the 2008 Kimber catalog but I have never seen one in a shop. I'll ask my local dealer who is a Kimber authorized dealer.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

They issued a press release - no more KPD....


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Did any ever make it into production with the Kimber nameplate that you know of?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

From what I remember reading on another forum (I think they cut and pasted the press release) - none were ever released...


----------

